
On Internalised Misogyny and Why You May Not Be as Progressive as You Think - blessingiyama
https://urbanwomanmag.com/internalised-misogyny/
======
ggm
Made me think. I know that against my conscious stated desires I am far too
aware of race to say I am indifferent to race which makes it very hard to
believe I am completely un-racist. Seems analogous to the specific case here.

